# IRESS & CommSec delaying all my BUY/SELL orders for 20-30 secs



## Al_Ready (15 November 2019)

*IRESS & CommSec delaying all my BUY/SELL orders for 20-30 secs*


I joined CommSec and IRESS 2 mths ago. 

Everything was good util I started making a bit of money. 

Since last week ALL my BUY and SELL orders for ANY amount of money for ANY stock are getting delayed for 20-30 secs in "Authorising" state. 

Needless to say I started loosing money and trades. 

I called Helpdesk 4-5 times, sent 2 complaints - NO ONE called me back and the situation is the same. 

They say "someone in trading department is manually checking my orders" (!!!) Who? Why? Why not fast enough? Why not after my orders are in market?  Why my SELL orders are checked as well? Ahhhhgr!!! (((((

For ANY amount of money for any stock my orders are delayed and I am loosing money right now. 

And yes, I do have CDIA account, no problems with this. And, yes, I trade with my own money only. 

To me it looks like CommSec and IRESS traders are not only mirroring my activities but putting their orders ahead of mine. 

I am in shock! 

Any advice, comments?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 November 2019)

Are you attempting to sell when you have buy orders on the same stock?  Are you attempting to buy when you have sell orders on the same stock?  That's all I can think of.  Otherwise, change brokers.  No one is going to be front running your trades.              

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/straight-through-processing.3861/


----------



## Boggo (16 November 2019)

I use Commsec on two accounts, never had the issues you describe.


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 November 2019)

I'm thinking there's some sort of IT problem here rather than any ill intent?

I'm using CommSec with no problems.


----------



## cutz (16 November 2019)

Yeah same,

Always straight through on stocks, only options require authorisation.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 November 2019)

Can't help you with specific bomsec info, however, I can tell you that I have had similar experiences with pestpac.
I spoke with them about it...
The gist of the response was, all orders are subject to asx rules and I guess these rules are written in to the software.
My experiences are orders go manual;
if you have changed price's or volume more than once (same stock), 
have a cross trade (trying to buy with a sell order in or vice versa),
trading on the same stock within 10? minutes (a warning of 'you have placed similar order/s recently),
and also for no apparent reason... 
a small order was one ie $minimum orders, also large orders over 20k$
I have found if I delay hitting the final trigger button by 10 seconds (because I am reading the warnings of course...) the order I expect to go manual often goes straight to market, and I suspect a 'timed out' scenario occurs letting it 'straight through' to market, but not always.
Pestpac will trade on chi, despite asx volume's indicating that the trade could happen immediately via their platform.
Trades often don't even show in the course of trading list as they only show asx trades.
They also said that they are working on showing chi data also, but I suspect that will never come to fruition, unless they show it separately, which I would accept and prefer. 
From a programming perspective, it would be highly complicated to migrate data into one screen.
I have sometimes wondered if they trade on chi knowing full well that they can buy on chi possibly lower than my order price, and then onsell to me at my order price! 
Do you trust them when not everything they do is easy to validate?
This all adds up to using the data shown is often pointless, as they do want they want by trading on chi.
I guess what I would like to see, is the asx rules that apply and are built into their software.
F.Rock


----------



## Johny5 (6 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> My experiences are orders go manual;
> if you have changed price's or volume more than once (same stock),
> have a cross trade (trying to buy with a sell order in or vice versa),
> trading on the same stock within 10? minutes (a warning of 'you have placed similar order/s recently),
> and also for no apparent reason...




I'm coming in a bit late on this (been on holidays). Agree 100% with frugal.rock, they also seem to have many more rules that if broken will cause manual intervention of your order. Most of the rules relate to stopping market manipulation. I often simultaneously have bid and ask orders for the same stock, if I have too many orders, amend them too often or pull them close to execution, my orders will be switched to manual, if I continue that behavior I often get a call from my broker telling me to stop as it can be construed as market manipulation. The brokers are very reluctant to list all the rules in advance they just like to penalise you when you break them.

Isnt it interesting the big institutional players can manipulate the market all day but the little retail trader dare not go there.


----------

